# Landscape architecture



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Parkroyal on Pickering, Singapore.

Parkroyal on Pickering by Erwin Soo, on Flickr

ParkROYAL on Pickering, Singapore, by WOHA. by William, on Flickr

ParkROYAL on Pickering, Singapore, by WOHA. by William, on Flickr

city contours by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr

ParkROYAL on Pickering in Singapore by WOHA by William, on Flickr

PARKROYAL on Pickering by Inhabitat, on Flickr

PARKROYAL on Pickering by Inhabitat, on Flickr

Sky Gardens Landscape in Singapore Hotel by Recyclart, on Flickr

PARKROYAL on Pickering‎ by Ly Ning LEE, on Flickr

PARKROYAL on Pickering by Inhabitat, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Simon Fraser University, Burnaby/ Surrey/ Downtown Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. Architects Arthur Erickson and Geoffrey Massey won a competition to design the university, and construction began in the spring of 1964. Eighteen months later, on September 9, 1965, the university began its first semester. The article on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Fraser_University

Simon Fraser University - Arthur Erickson - Academic Quadrangle by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr

Symmetry & Asymmetry by Kayla Stevenson, on Flickr

Simon Fraser University Academic Quadrangle by enotna, on Flickr

Simon Fraser University, Burnaby BC by Lakshman Williams, on Flickr

Autumn in campus - Simon Fraser University by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr

Simon Fraser University - Arthur Erickson by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr

Simon Fraser University - Science buildings by Devlyn, on Flickr

2012-09-26 Finding Patterns by Jayne Joanne Boersma, on Flickr

Simon Fraser University, Burnaby BC by Lakshman Williams, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been there, it's a masterpiece and probably the building that got me into brutalist architecture.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I can only imagine how nice it is to sit on the benches of the main court, just in front of the water in the second picture while enjoying the distant symmetry of the concrete.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

> *Kruševac spomenik *
> 
> A view of the 'Solar Arch' or 'Gate of Death' which is the entrance area into the spomenik complex.
> 
> This monument at the spomenik complex at Kruševac, Serbia, created by Bogdan Bogdanović in 1965, commemorates the hundreds Partisan soldiers and civilians that were executed in the city between 1941 and 1944 during the WWII German occupation of Serbia.


Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kruševac spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

> *Mostar Spomenik *
> 
> A panorama view of the fountain spring at the top of the crypt terraces at the abandoned Mostar Spomenik complex, with the fountain channel seen running down the center. The city of Mostar and surrounding mountains can be seen in the background.
> 
> Created in 1965 by Bogdan Bogdanović, this spomenik complex at Mostar, Bosnia commemorates the 810 named fallen World War II fighters from Mostar whose bodies are interred in the cemetery here; each of the fighters were members of the Partisan National Liberation Army and died fighting against the Axis Ustaše and German occupiers. Since the 1990s, the complex has fallen into progressive disrepair, neglect and destruction.


Mostar Spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Mostar Spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Mostar Spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Mostar Spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Mostar Spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Natural History Museum in Shanghai has a nice water feature and sunken landscaping.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The Oval 
Bennesse House Art Museum & Hotel
Architect: Tadao Ando (1995)
Location: Naoshima Island, Kagawa Prefecture, Japan

These were the only decent images that I was available to share, it's a pity that we can't see the whole structure, but you have google for a more proper research. 

"The Oval" at sunset by Todd Lappin, on Flickr

The Oval by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr

"The Oval" by Tadao Ando by Todd Lappin, on Flickr

Over The Oval by Todd Lappin, on Flickr

"The Oval" by Tadao Ando by Todd Lappin, on Flickr

"The Oval" by Tadao Ando by Todd Lappin, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

When I see the previous project, and this one that I am about to share I'm thinking about how we should've started the thread with these projects because they represent the epitome of landscape architecture in the way I perceive it, so not only a public park or a fountain, but a structure where people could live or work mixed with greenery. 

*Fallingwater *or the *Kaufmann Residence* is a house designed by architect Frank Lloyd Wright in *1935* (I cannot believe how early, or ahead of its time) in rural southwestern Pennsylvania, 43 miles (69 km) southeast of Pittsburgh. The article on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallingwater 

Fallingwater by rsetia67, on Flickr

Fallingwater by Rob Williams, on Flickr

Fallingwater by Kevin T. Quinn, on Flickr

Fallingwater by Kevin T. Quinn, on Flickr

fallingwater by {----}, on Flickr

Fallingwater by MarkStuff, on Flickr

Fallingwater by maartenF, on Flickr

Fallingwater by lagodfrey82, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

> This spomenik complex at Kadinjača (near Užice, Serbia), created in 1979 by Miodrag Živković, commemorates veteran Partisan fighters and their fallen comrades from Posavina and Orasje who fought in the Worker's Battalion of the Užice Partisan Detachment. Many Partisans perished here fighting against German forces during the Battle of Kadinjača on November 29th, 1941.


Kadinjača spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kadinjača spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kadinjača spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kadinjača spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr

Kadinjača spomenik by Spomenik Database, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my favourite spomeniks. Never seen it from a distance, looks great.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Mar Adentro Los Cabos, San José del Cabo, Mexico (2016)
Architect: Miguel Angel Aragonés

The landscape is essentially one large water feature with a sunken walkway.


----------



## GGJ16 (Oct 11, 2015)

Trossos del Priorat Winery (pieces of Priorat region), Gratallops, Catalonia, Spain. Design by GCA Architects.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Desert City, Madrid, Spain (2017) 
Architects: Garciagerman Arquitectos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The newest work of Tadao Ando - the statue of Buddha at the cemetery Makomanai in Sapporo, Japan (2017)

_source
_































































There is also a video of the project:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ando's truly a master of the Sublime.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Personally I think Ando is one of the most overrated architects ever, but this simply looks amazing.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like Tadao Ando
bennesse house
more pics




























http://cher-ry.blogspot.com.br/2014/05/benesse-house-museum-naoshima.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^Indeed, his work manages to make a strong statement without being over the top, only using very minimal form and materials.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park, New York City, NY, USA (designed 1974, built 2012)
Architect: Louis Khan


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Piscinas de Marés, Leça de Palmeira, Portugal (1966)
Architect: Álvaro Siza Vieira


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Copacabana Boardwalk, Rio de Janiero, Brazil (1970)
Architect: Roberto Burle Marx


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Fogo Natural Park Venue, Fogo, Cape Verde (2014, destroyed 2015 in a volcanic eruption)
Architects: OTO


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some "green towers" or "green highrise facades":

Central Park Building - Sydney, Australia 










Oasia Hotel - Singapore










Park Royal Hotel - Singapore 









https://s17.postimg.org/k70melh27/2_DJI_0634_credit-_Skyshot-_Pte-_Ltd.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Old Westbury Gardens, Westbury, New York. 
Architect George A. Crawley | 1906

NYC_Old Westbury_004 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_013 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_017 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_019 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_051 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_035 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_032 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_046 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_045 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_048 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_054 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_086 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_053 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_060 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_062 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_061 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_056 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_064 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr

NYC_Old Westbury_067 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Château de Chenonceau | FRANCE​
chateau de chenonceau by razmotte33, on Flickr

Chateau de Chenonceau by Dominique ROCHAT, on Flickr

Chateau de Chenonceau by Dominique ROCHAT, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau , Indre-et-Loire by Gilles Letang, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau , Indre-et-Loire by Gilles Letang, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau by kosho1980, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau by kosho1980, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau by kosho1980, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau by Martin Hronský, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Château de Versailles | FRANCE​
76699556​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Chenonceau is so gorgeous. Love that bridge.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

*Zaha Hadid in Shanghai​ *



little universe said:


> *Sky SOHO near Hongqiao Airport - 虹桥 凌空SOHO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

*Landscape architecture in Athens ​*


systema magicum said:


> Recent photos from the building taken by the Greek photographer Nikos Daniilidis.
> 
> http://nikosdan.gr/angemar/#/
> 
> ...


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

*CLADnews*
Martha Schwartz on climate change: “We're past the point of no return”


“No one is taking the issue of climate change seriously enough," US landscape architect Martha Schwartz has said, in an exclusive interview with CLADmag.
“When cars become automated there will be more space on the roads, so city streets could be *repurposed as forests*,” she said. 

http://www.cladglobal.com/news?codeID=338236


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

House on the island of Vis, Croatia (arch. Davor Mateković & Proarh studio, 2016)

_source_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Fantastic!!^^


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The New Glenstone | Maryland | *UNITED STATES | 2018 *

*Architects:* Thomas Phifer and Partners. 
*Location: *Potomac, Maryland, United States. 
*Glenstone Principals:* Emily Wei Rales, Director and Co-Founder / Mitchell P. Rales, Co-Founder. 
*Pavilions Architect:* Thomas Phifer and Partners. 
*Landscape Architect:* PWP Landscape Architecture. 
*Area:* 240000.0 ft2. 
*Project Year:* 2018. 
*Photographs:* Iwan Baan courtesy of Thomas Phifer and Partners. 
*Manufacturers:* Terrazzo & Marble.











































































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/902692/the-new-glenstone-thomas-phifer-and-partners​


----------



## Rosa Green (Oct 31, 2018)

Landscape architecture: It is the design of almost anything around you and under the sky. Green roofs, urban forms, corporate campuses — they all define landscape architecture.
















Contemporary Landscape Architecture
The new concept of landscape architecture comprises the study of optimal connections between human civilization and the environment. It is the landscape of urban open spaces that are considered as ideal fields for such experiments of everyday life.









Here's you can find more: Landscape Architecture


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial | Washington D.C. | *UNITED STATES*

*I. *For the memorial's designer, landscape architect Lawrence Halprin, 
the memorial site represents the capstone of a distinguished career, 
partly because the landscape architect had fond memories of Roosevelt, 
and partly because of the sheer difficulty of the task.
*II.* Area: 7.50 acres (3.04 ha).
*III.* Established: May 2, 1997.











Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial by Oram24, on Flickr











IMG_7049 by dracos3442, on Flickr











Waterfalls at the Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial in Washington, DC. by steadfastfellow, on Flickr











Room Three Waterfall by William Barnard, on Flickr


Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial by All Star Photography LLC, on Flickr











2016 May Boston, New York, Washington DC by llin98, on Flickr











Fdr-memorial-i-hate-war [CC BY-SA 3.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0) or GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html)], 
by Jamieadams99, from Wikimedia Commons











IMG_7052 by dracos3442, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Keller Fountain Park |	Portland, Oregon |* UNITED STATES* 
Portland, Oregon | Designer: Angela Danadjieva at Lawrence Halprin & Associates | 1970




















IMG_20160609_111649 by Subu, on Flickr











Ira Keller Fountain by Ruth Hartnup, on Flickr


Ira Keller Fountain by Michael Barton, on Flickr











08_0914 Portland by Joseph Readdy, on Flickr











Fountain Focus by Andrea M Beck, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The Cleveland Clinic Foundation Fountain | Peter Walker 

Peter Walker is the same landscape architect that designed the waterfalls for the National Sept. 11 Memorial in New York, 
where once the Twin Towers stood. 













The Cleveland Clinic Foundation by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr





































None of the photos are mine, I just share them.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Harbour View Burial Ground and Crematorium, Lytchett Minster, United Kingdom (2018)
Architects: Western Design Architects


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hunter House. Henry Goss Architects_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Vacation Residence, Lia, Greece (2013)
Architects: MOLD Architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Herbarium JBB, Bogotá, Colombia (2017)
Architect: Juan Manuel Hoyos Mora


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Parque das Ruínas (Ruínas Park)
RIO DE JANEIRO*


Parques das Ruinas by Onofre Castilho, no Flickr


Parque das ruinas by I see it, no Flickr


Parque das Ruínas - Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Parque das Ruínas - Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Parque das Ruínas - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Riotur.Rio, no Flickr


Parque das Ruinas by Alexia Td, no Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Antiparos, Greece (2008)

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Madinat Al Zahara Museum, Córdoba, Spain (arch. Nieto Sobejano, 2009)

_source_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Health Care Facility Josefhof, Graz, Austria (2019)
Architects: Dietger Wissounig Architekten


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

^^ Beautiful!
An area of 120000.0 m² was covered with Mediterranean herbs thriving in the Cycladic area of Greece. 
I love how rustic it feels, it appears to be made with very little human intervention. I can only imagine the smell. 

Landscapes of Cohabitation | ΑΝΤΊΠΑΡΟΣ | ANTIPAROS | GREECE

*Architects:* doxiadis+ | Thomas Doxiadis, Terpsi Kremali.
*Area:* 120000.0 m².
*Year:* 2007.
*Photographs:* Clive Nichols.

The architects: "the Aegean islands are known for their great and dramatic beauty. 
Significantly, this beauty is the result of the interaction of natural and human agents, both in its creation and in its perception and representation: 
the white chapel on top of a hill, the traditional village overlooking the sunset, the golden wheat-fields overlooking the sea." 
































































































Source​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Otomi Ceremonial Center, Temoaya, Mexico (1988)
Architects: Unknown


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Holy Fire Lit Place for the Second China National Youth Games, Ruicheng, China (2019)
Architects: URBANUS


----------

